Ask HN: What is your Linux setup look like as developer? - pyeu
======
mabynogy
Debian stable and Gnome. Geany as text editor and I use sshfs to access
remotely the servers.

------
tiberiuc
Distribution: Arch Linux Window Manager: DWM Terminal: urxvt + zsh + tmux + mc
Editor: neovim Browser: Chromium Others: git, docker, QEMU, nomachine

------
codemusings
Debian Testing + Gnome

* Tilix (Terminal)

* neovim

* IntelliJ IDEA + VIM plugin

* Visual Studio Code + VIM plugin

* git

* Vagrant

* Firefox/Chromium

